# The View From Here



## RedGinger (Jan 13, 2012)

Today is the first significant snowfall of the Winter, here.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 13, 2012)

Another pic


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 13, 2012)

Wren's house


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 13, 2012)

Outhouse


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 13, 2012)

Path near our creek


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 13, 2012)

Harold, the Heron was hanging out here. As big as he is, he was able to fly away before I take his picture.  He's shy[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 13, 2012)

*


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 13, 2012)

fluffy


----------



## carobran (Jan 13, 2012)

I envy you![]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 13, 2012)

Heres what I had to work in today ,over a foot of snow ,blizzard conditions...


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 13, 2012)

#2


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> I envy you![]


 
 All this could be your's.  Well, not really, but you can have the snow.  Please come pick it up.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> fluffy


 
 Yes, it is nice powder.  Too bad I can't take the cats snowboarding in the backyard.  I can see Leo with a helmet and some nice snowboarding duds[]


----------



## carobran (Jan 13, 2012)

Heres what my frony yard looks like,wanna trade for a few days?


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, it's pretty cold in these parts, Gordon.  Stay warm!


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 13, 2012)

We like to decorate with the horseshoes we dig.  I can't remember where the above one was dug.  It really is a luck thing.  We don't dig them all the time, but I'm usually the one who finds them.  We have dug all sizes from tiny, to huge.

 Caro, it depends if there are any bottles there.


----------



## carobran (Jan 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> 
> Caro, it depends if there are any bottles there.


 I can go bury some if youll let me build a snowman or 2 and make snow ice cream. [][8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh god no. perdy but keep it.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Doesn't seem quite fair, but beware if you come... the abominable snowman and sasquatch live in these woods.


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice  pictures  Laur!------the only thing i saw this AM was a nasty road and crazy drivers[8D]------I had more snow than Bradford[8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks, Fred.  I figured I might as well look at the bright side of getting snow, and take some pics[&:]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 13, 2012)

I hate snow, its bad here ,most roads are closed and the wind is blowing the snow real bad.you can see it by going to news junkie watertown,ny and clicking on the web cams.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Shudders* 

 I don't want to see that! Get it away! Get it _away_! []


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, the wind makes it a lot colder.  This morning, when it was still, it wasn't as bad.  It was still cold enough to make your fingers numb, though.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't think we've had any snow here in northern Nevada since November. I don't care for the snow, but we need it bad.  And the crickets will be hatching soon. []  ~Mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 13, 2012)

We got a few flakes.I hope it stays that way, 
   Willy was watching the flakes.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> *


 
 Good job on the pictures Laur.


----------



## rockbot (Jan 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Path near our creek


 
 Nice pics Red. Now that looks cold.

 Leo would looks cool on a board![]


----------



## glass man (Jan 14, 2012)

GREAT PICS YALL!We are having a pretty warm winter here...it snowed on Christmas day last year...that was nice..only the 2nd time in my life I have seen this,but the one last year was the most.We did have a blizzard here in 93...that was unreal..only one I have ever seen..lightning,wind blowing so hard and so much snow we couldn't see any thing out the window!!JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Jan 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> We got a few flakes.I hope it stays that way,
> Willy was watching the flakes.


 

 RICK:Can we move in that old house in the picture?[]I am almost house trained now! JAMIE


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 14, 2012)

we ended up with 2' of the dreded white stuff. now its -3 and going to -15 tonight[]


----------



## madman (Jan 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> Heres what I had to work in today ,over a foot of snow ,blizzard conditions...


good lord !


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks all. Besides the heron, I also saw an owl last night.  My first one ever.  It was pretty neat.  I think the cold, dark night is their kind of atmosphere.


----------



## WAHIAWA DIGGER (Jan 14, 2012)

Closest I can get to "flurries".  Aloha!


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful rainbow!  You are blessed to be there!


----------



## WAHIAWA DIGGER (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank You RedGinger... You & Joe are so blessed to have beautiful Winters too!... So what else there is to do?  Seems like digging is a seasonal hobby for the Northern U.S.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 15, 2012)

can you say 25 BELOW ZERO  its CCCOOOLLLDDDD here!!![&:]


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 15, 2012)

Not much in the Winter, but we were digging on New Year's eve.  That's rare here.  I guess the only other activity is hibernating[]  It's freezing here too, Gordon [>:]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 15, 2012)

A view of the black river this morning ,ended up bottoming out at 30 below, oops foregot to fix the date on my camera again.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 15, 2012)

It's 25 in the sun here, but with wind chill, it feels like 8 degrees... Cold for sure... Brrr! [&:]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: myersdiggers1998
> 
> A view of the black river this morning ,ended up bottoming out at 30 below, oops foregot to fix the date on my camera again.


 
 Talk about Jack Frost! Stay warm Gordon...Cool pic.


----------



## ajohn (Jan 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> A view of the black river this morning ,ended up bottoming out at 30 below


  30 below????? Is that steam coming off that river? I'm glad OUR thermometers only go down to about 10 degrees[8D]


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 15, 2012)

Here is a shot off my deck....hasn't hit 20 in a few days...feels like 9 today with the wind....everything is starting to freeze up!!!!


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank goodness for 4WD.  I was out this morning and it was icy.  They should salt the secondary roads more.  This cold is getting to me.  It makes your teeth hurt.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: slag pile digger
> 
> Here is a shot off my deck....hasn't hit 20 in a few days...feels like 9 today with the wind....everything is starting to freeze up!!!!


 

 Looks like a really great place you live Mike!


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 15, 2012)

I agree.  What a nice view.


----------



## rockbot (Jan 15, 2012)

miserable weather here is weekend![8D]


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> miserable weather here is weekend![8D]


 Now that is a VIEW!!!!!!!!


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Joe & Red, I was fortunate to be able to buy my Dads summer cabin in 91" and through the years have added on to make it home...... here is a shot with some color......... enjoy


----------



## carobran (Jan 15, 2012)

The high for next Sunday is 71 degrees here,its in the 50s now.I was out digging in shorts and a T-shirt today.[:-][]


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 15, 2012)

Here are a couple to get us through.  This one is on our country road.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 15, 2012)

This one grows around the fence in my garden.  What is it?


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  slag pile digger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 California dreamin'?!  Hawaii dreamin' more like!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: slag pile digger
> 
> Thanks Joe & Red, I was fortunate to be able to buy my Dads summer cabin in 91" and through the years have added on to make it home...... here is a shot with some color......... enjoy


 
 What a great place~fortunate indeed!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> Here are a couple to get us through.  This one is on our country road.


 
 Great pics, as always Laur...


----------



## rockbot (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice Michael. 



> ORIGINAL:  slag pile digger
> 
> Thanks Joe & Red, I was fortunate to be able to buy my Dads summer cabin in 91" and through the years have added on to make it home...... here is a shot with some color......... enjoy


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> This one grows around the fence in my garden.Â  What is it?


 

 Hey Tony,

 Kinda rusty on my orchids... Is it Cettelya, Dendrobium, or Vanda?


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like two different plants but the flowers and the toothed leaves below them look like jewel weed, the poison ivy antidote plant.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks, Steve.  Yes, it does.  Cool that you can apply it to mosquito bites as well. Jewelweed.


----------



## rockbot (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Surf, the orchids are dendrobium's in purple and yellow and some of the others are carnations. The ones in that bowl are young plumeria with some unknown
 red flower, might be carnations too.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 18, 2012)

Beautiful Everyone ~ []


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 18, 2012)

I love flower photos.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 18, 2012)

#2


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 18, 2012)

It was so cold today, my hair froze when I went outside [&o]


----------

